# Pear recipe for 5 gallons anyone?



## saintprovogirl

I'm looking to start a batch of pear wine this weekend but would like a really good recipe for 5 gallons. Does anyone have a recipe they'd like to share with me?


----------



## djrockinsteve

I was going to say check out our recipe section but their isn't one for pears. I would just do an apple wine recipe and exchange apples for pears.

I prefer to press and ferment the juice alone. You could chop them up into 1 inch squares and add to your primary.

Camden tablets 5
6 teaspoons super ferment
1 teaspoon tannin or less
Acid Blend? Maybe 5 teaspoons
21 drops pectic enzyme
1 white grape concentrate for body (if you like)
yeast, I prefer Lalvin EC-1118
Inverted Sugar to gravity of 1.080 +/-
May wish to add some cinnamon sticks during aging, I didn't on mine.

Later on, Sorbate, Sparkolloid to clear and sulfite to stabilize


----------



## saintprovogirl

djrockinsteve said:


> I was going to say check out our recipe section but their isn't one for pears. I would just do an apple wine recipe and exchange apples for pears.
> 
> I prefer to press and ferment the juice alone. You could chop them up into 1 inch squares and add to your primary.
> 
> Camden tablets 5
> 6 teaspoons super ferment
> 1 teaspoon tannin or less
> Acid Blend? Maybe 5 teaspoons
> 21 drops pectic enzyme
> 1 white grape concentrate for body (if you like)
> yeast, I prefer Lalvin EC-1118
> Inverted Sugar to gravity of 1.080 +/-
> May wish to add some cinnamon sticks during aging, I didn't on mine.
> 
> Later on, Sorbate, Sparkolloid to clear and sulfite to stabilize



This is one that I found. It didn't include Camden so I'll make sure I add that. Please pick it apart and tell me what you think... 

TRADITIONAL PEAR WINE 

4 gallon water
25 lbs very ripe pears
4 lb raisins
8 - 10 lbs ultra fine sugar (Starting SG 1.09)
2.5 tbsp acid blend
2.5 teaspoon pectic enzyme
5 teaspoon yeast nutrient
1 package wine yeast (Lalvin 71B 1122)

DIRECTIONS

1.	Soak raisins in water the night before starting wine
2.	Bring water to a boil
3.	Chop pears and raisins and place in primary fermenter
4.	Add sugar and acid blend to the container
5.	Pour water over the fruit and stir until the sugar has dissolved
6.	Let cool to room temperature
7.	Add pectic enzyme and let the liquid rest for one day
8.	Add the yeast and yeast nutrient, cover and let rest in a dark place
9.	Stir daily for one week
10.	Rack into secondary fermentation container and seal with airlock
11.	Rack until clear and ending SG has reached .99 

*If wine has not cleared after ending SG has been reached, add a fining agent. 

I was also thinking about that grape concentrate you talked about and was wondering if you think 1 can of Welch's white grape concentrate would be okay.


----------



## saintprovogirl

djrockinsteve said:


> I was going to say check out our recipe section but their isn't one for pears. I would just do an apple wine recipe and exchange apples for pears.
> 
> I prefer to press and ferment the juice alone. You could chop them up into 1 inch squares and add to your primary.
> 
> Camden tablets 5
> 6 teaspoons super ferment
> 1 teaspoon tannin or less
> Acid Blend? Maybe 5 teaspoons
> 21 drops pectic enzyme
> 1 white grape concentrate for body (if you like)
> yeast, I prefer Lalvin EC-1118
> Inverted Sugar to gravity of 1.080 +/-
> May wish to add some cinnamon sticks during aging, I didn't on mine.
> 
> Later on, Sorbate, Sparkolloid to clear and sulfite to stabilize



Okay I have to ask...yeast nutrient vs. super ferment? 


What's the difference?
Are they used differently and added at different times?
Advantages/disadvantages?
Can you or would you use both together?


----------



## Luc

I'm with Steve.

Pear has a very subtle flavor so do not water it down.

If you have a press, fine. If not freeze them a few days and then you can press them by hand. Just like I did with my apples.

I wrote a story on that some time ago:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/09/appeltje-voor-de-dorst-apple-day.html

Measure the juice, adjust acid and SG accordingly and your on the right track.

Luc


----------



## saintprovogirl

Luc said:


> I'm with Steve.
> 
> Pear has a very subtle flavor so do not water it down.
> 
> If you have a press, fine. If not freeze them a few days and then you can press them by hand. Just like I did with my apples.
> 
> I wrote a story on that some time ago:
> http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/09/appeltje-voor-de-dorst-apple-day.html
> 
> Measure the juice, adjust acid and SG accordingly and your on the right track.
> 
> Luc



I just noticed your article on the subject for wine making without a press. I will definitely need to invest in a press but for now, I'm thinking the freeze method will have to do. I have some pears in the freezer right now, so I'll have to try it out.  I'm thinking because I do own two juicers, I'm going to load them up with hopes of extracting as much fruit juice as possible after freezing them.


----------



## jremy22

*not to bother*

Um I'm just getting started

I've tinkered with some wine brewing with juices but i'd like to try pears
my questions that I cant seem to figure out is what are the pectic acid and acid blend and where in the world do I find it also would regular yeast work on making wine or is it absolutely in need of specific yeast and what is the yeast nutrient


----------



## djrockinsteve

Pectic enzyme breaks down the cell structure in fruit to aid in fermentation. It has been know to help clearing pectin out of juice to clear quicker. Available for about $3.00 in a small bottle. Keep refrigerated. One bottle will do 25 six gallon batches. Lasts a year plus. 

Acid blend ads a variety of acid to help the taste of wine. Water has no acid, think how your wine would taste like that. Not all juices need it but some will. Available inexpensively in a dry form. Lady's a long time. 

Any good fruit yeast will work. I prefer Lalvin brand. If you are new to making wine use Lalvin EC-1118 cost a dollar. 

Nutrient is basically vitamins to assist the yeast. 1 teaspoon per gallon. Only a few dollars for a dry mix. 

All available at a decent wine making supply store.

Read How to ferment juice in the Tutorial a Section on here (Home Page ) to help you.


----------

